# dogs in spain



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

Any information about taking a dog to live in spain i am traveling by boat to santander then driving to costa del sol the dog already has amicro chip and is fully vacinated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

big bill said:


> Any information about taking a dog to live in spain i am traveling by boat to santander then driving to costa del sol the dog already has amicro chip and is fully vacinated


As long as the dog has its "passport" which you should get from the vet who gave the all the vaccinations you should be fine, however, your dog isnt allowed to travel back to the UK for 6 months after the date of the jabs. Its also a good idea to get your dog checked 48 hrs before travelling with a vets letter to state that he/she is fit to travel, some pet carriers insist on it.

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

big bill said:


> Any information about taking a dog to live in spain i am traveling by boat to santander then driving to costa del sol the dog already has amicro chip and is fully vacinated


Yeah as JoJo already said, you will need the pet passport or as an alternative a health certificate (the worse solution of the two), that states the condition of the dog. Another thing to consider is a flea/tick/sandfly repellent. Sandflies (some kind of mosquito) in Spain can carry canine Leishmaniasis, a deadly infection affecting dogs (cats can't get it). The usual way to handle this is a so called Scalibor collar, you can pick it up in spain quite easily. It is a good idea though, to put it on about a week before you travel to spain to get a perfect protection. Your vet can order it for you in the UK, should cost £12-15 iirc. This collar will need to be refreshed every 6 months.

That's it basically. Spain has a dog registry like a lot of european countries do (personally I have no idea how much it gets enforced though). Certain "dangerous" breeds are covered by special regulations concerning muzzle and lead enforcement, as well as personality tests and criminal record checks (again pretty similar to a lot of other european countries).


Sebastian


----------



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for that seb


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Seb* said:


> Certain "dangerous" breeds are covered by special regulations concerning muzzle and lead enforcement, as well as personality tests and criminal record checks (again pretty similar to a lot of other european countries).


I'm going to tell you a story here....it's absolutely true! Strange but true!

There was a guy over here a few years ago.....friend of mine....and a nice guy!

But he was nuts! Totally and absolutely! Undergone extensive psychiatric treatment all his life.....he'd openly talk about it to. Everybody liked him.....but he was just stark raving mad.

Anyway......he was involved in an incident with his car.....involving a small army of gypsies. Now most gypsies are very short, some of them are actually midgets. And he was about 6ft 6ins! And nuts!
So to cut a long story short he flattened about three extended families of midgets in the middle of the street. He got arrested and bailed and the brief was saying he was going to go down.

So.....what's the first thing he did? Went and got a psychiatric evaluation to own a dangerous dog. Now he didn't speak Spanish, the shrink didn't speak English......and despite the fact he was facing a prison stretch for GBH and was totally mad.....he passed with flying colours.

So.....what did he do next? Made a run for the border hidden in the boot of a car with the dog! Got into France.....then got into Britain!

Dropped the dog off with his family and then immediately signed himself into a psychiatric hospital.

So I think you can draw from that, that psychiatric tests here are not exactly rigorous!


----------



## sharon_love (Dec 13, 2009)

*Travelling from France to Spain and back again.*

I want to take my 12 week old Great Dane across the border from France to Spain for a day trip. She has had her rabies jab and has her pet passport but the bloodtest has not been done yet. Am I ok to take her across without this?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sharon_love said:


> I want to take my 12 week old Great Dane across the border from France to Spain for a day trip. She has had her rabies jab and has her pet passport but the bloodtest has not been done yet. Am I ok to take her across without this?



I think you have to have the blood test done, but you dont have to wait the 6 months that the UK require after the blood test, you just have to wait 3 weeks!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm going to tell you a story here....it's absolutely true! Strange but true!
> 
> There was a guy over here a few years ago.....friend of mine....and a nice guy!
> 
> ...


I can't stop bloody laughing at this one..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sharon_love said:


> I want to take my 12 week old Great Dane across the border from France to Spain for a day trip. She has had her rabies jab and has her pet passport but the bloodtest has not been done yet. Am I ok to take her across without this?


The odds are that no-one will stop your car to check.Last year we drove from Prague to Spain with our then two-year-old Ridgeback. We had all the neccessary papers: passport, chip, tattoo, vaccinations etc. The journey took us through Germany and France.
We passed through four national borders -Czech, German, French, Spanish without once being stopped and asked for our or Our Little Azor's documentation, although he was clearly visible in the back of the LR.
I doubt our experience is unique but it is a requirement that you have the passport etc.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

sharon_love said:


> I want to take my 12 week old Great Dane across the border from France to Spain for a day trip. She has had her rabies jab and has her pet passport but the bloodtest has not been done yet. Am I ok to take her across without this?


For travel in the european union your dog only needs to have a rabis vaccination, that is at least 2-3 weeks old and a microchip with the corresponding papers (all that is included in the european pet passport). *Blood tests are NOT needed for traveling on the continent*. You only need a blood test when entering the United Kingdom. So you will be fine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> For travel in the european union your dog only needs to have a rabis vaccination, that is at least 2-3 weeks old and a microchip with the corresponding papers (all that is included in the european pet passport). *Blood tests are NOT needed for traveling on the continent*. You only need a blood test when entering the United Kingdom. So you will be fine.



I knew it was something like that! Three weeks definately came into it tho. We were going to take my dogs to visit my friend in France, which was why I looked into it

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

When my daughter moved to Spain (it was done in approx 5 weeks) she hadn't had her dogs chipped etc nor had she got a passport for them.. so she put them into UK kennels who advertised that they would sort out your animal problems get them chipped etc and then deliver them to Spain.. this was not cheap! but no other option. The dogs duly As arrived very underweight and with no passport or any certificates, despite constant emailing the company etc my daughter has never received any paperwork or any explanation as to why the dogs were underweight (she paid this kennel by the weight of the dogs) and as I write this I am betting they have never been chipped either.
Maiden

Maiden


----------

